# HAMRADIO MARKET > สินค้าที่ซื้อและขายเสร็จสิ้นแล้ว >  ขาย icom v82t เครื่องญี่ปุ่นแท้ GSR  ราคา 6,000 บ. สนใจติดต่อ 081-107-2561

## mammoss

ขาย icom v82t เครื่องญี่ปุ่นแท้ GSR  ราคา 6,000 บ. สนใจติดต่อ 081-107-2561
พร้อม ปท.,พร้อมแท่นชาร์ต,แบตเตอรี่,คู่มือ,เสาเดิม สภาพใหม่มาก

----------


## TPV2355

สวยครับ ^^

----------


## mammoss

ปิดการขายแล้ว...ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------

